# 1974 Datsun 240z door sill trim



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a pair of original 1974 Datsun 240z aluminum door sill (rocker panel) trim pieces I just posted 2 on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7999915688&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

You say '74 240Z'. That would actually be a 260Z.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

*Thanks..*



Mig2 said:


> You say '74 240Z'. That would actually be a 260Z.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------

